# Drill Doctor -- Will I regret getting the DD350x over the DD500X?



## Quality Pen (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm thinking it's better to get a drill dr sooner than later. So with that in mind, I'm probably going to pick up the drill doctor next. From my searches on this form, it seems to be the go-to tool for sharpening bits. People really rave about this. I've never used one.

So, I am wondering, is the split point creation on the 500x worth double the cost? Frankly, I don't think I've ever used a split point bit before.

Right now I use regular brad points and standard bits to drill my wood blanks and just recently started acrylic.

Thanks.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 2, 2014)

FYI - it won't do brad points to stay brad points.


----------



## beck3906 (Mar 2, 2014)

Get the 500 so you can buy the 3/4 collet later.  Or just get the 750 and have the 3/4 capability to begin with.


----------



## Russknan (Mar 2, 2014)

What Rick said. The cost of a good tool only hurts once. The experience of a cheap tool bores a hole in your brain and constantly whispers, "You shoulda got the OTHER one." dAMHIK. Russ


----------



## darrin1200 (Mar 2, 2014)

beck3906 said:


> Get the 500 so you can buy the 3/4 collet later.  Or just get the 750 and have the 3/4 capability to begin with.



I second this. I bought the little 350 and it does fine sharpening bits to the one angle, 118°. If I could go back, I would buy the 750. 

If you buy the 500 and the 3/4 capacity chuck, it takes you to about the same price as the 750. The 500 does two angles 118° and 135°.
The 750 comes with the second chuck, and can cut any angle between 115° to 145°.

Having suffered buyers remorse with the first one, I would spend the extra. The drill doctor is a good little machine and its hard to justify the cost of replacing to upgrade.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 2, 2014)

I agree with Rick and Russ I got the 750 right from the start. I use it a lot... I do wish it could do the brad points though. I use my diamond hone to touch them up the the drill doctor makes regular bit sharpening so easy.


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 2, 2014)

I have the 500 and like it very much. Haven't had the need for the 3/4 collet yet but I can get it if needed.

Ray


----------



## southernclay (Mar 2, 2014)

I have the 500, the reason I chose it is it was the first one to come up on craigslist close to me and cheap. I think I paid $40, I would pay full price without a second thought knowing how well it works.


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 2, 2014)

Not to hijack the OP...but what bits/kits would have need for a 3/4" chuck...education time!


----------



## lorbay (Mar 2, 2014)

Jim Burr said:


> Not to hijack the OP...but what bits/kits would have need for a 3/4" chuck...education time!


A 5/8" drill bit.
Lin


----------



## lorbay (Mar 2, 2014)

+ a whole bunch on the 750. I just got one.
Lin.


----------



## beck3906 (Mar 2, 2014)

For two, the gent and statesman use a 37/64 bit


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 2, 2014)

Ahhh...guessing the Havana and the cigar tube kit as well. Thanks folks!


----------



## Quality Pen (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow I had no idea _any _pen kit might need the larger 3/4 size...

And here we go, a 50 dollar tool is turning into a $130 tool it's looking like pretty fast lol.


----------



## plano_harry (Mar 2, 2014)

33/64, 9/16, 37/64


----------



## raar25 (Mar 3, 2014)

9/16 for pill holder key chain.


----------



## Quality Pen (Mar 3, 2014)

man you guys are great


----------



## Quality Pen (Mar 6, 2014)

Well, I ordered the 750.

Go figure :biggrin:


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 8, 2014)

You won't regret it.  I use mine a lot


----------



## Quality Pen (Mar 8, 2014)

nava1uni said:


> You won't regret it.  I use mine a lot



I just got back in from boring out like 20-25 half blanks... was day dreaming about using the Drill Dr... :redface:


----------

